# Good cubase 8 controller for TouchOSC



## kfirpr (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone can give me a link or recommendation for a good (android) Cubase controller (template)? 
Thx


----------



## Jaap (Apr 16, 2015)

I kinda like Cubase IC Pro: http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/mo ... c_pro.html

I use it beside my custom Lemur template (using both on a ipad though, so I have no idea how they work on android)


----------



## kfirpr (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes I used it, it was kinda slow and laggy, that's wy I used this: http://ipadloops.com/free-cubase-template-for-touchosc/ but looking for something more complete
how is Cubase IC on Ipad?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 16, 2015)

Be aware that Cubase iC Pro does not currently work in Android 5 (Lollipop). It's a known issue, and Steinberg now has a beta version that seems to work pretty well, but you have to track down a forum post on it and then email a person at Steinberg to request to be included in the beta.

Steinberg has been very helpful and accommodating, but be aware that it's a bit of a bumpy road if you have an Android device that runs the latest version of the OS.


----------



## Jaap (Apr 16, 2015)

kfirpr @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Yes I used it, it was kinda slow and laggy, that's wy I used this: http://ipadloops.com/free-cubase-template-for-touchosc/ but looking for something more complete
> how is Cubase IC on Ipad?



It works without a problem for me. No problems here with feeling slow or laggy.


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 21, 2015)

If you buy *Lemur* for Android, there are a few free templates from users on their website to try. *artsUNMUTED* also sell what looks like a very comprehensive templates called *qb AND qbmix V2.5*, although not officially supported for Android. The *qbmix* template is $15, so maybe worth a gamble. I've started a thread discussing Lemur templates should you decide to purchase it. Feedback would be a help to other Androiders


----------

